# Hello



## rambler (Dec 16, 2005)

I just found this site and it seems really interesting. I am a recent graduate from the university of memphis and am trying to move to another city and this seems like it will be better to know something of the theatre scene whereever i go. And this site seems to have people from all over.


----------



## Peter (Dec 16, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to Controlbooth.com!

Yep, this is a great place to get to know people from all over and find out about theator all across the USA and even overseas. Please make yourself at home and post questions and jump in with your own thoughts on discussions happening arround the forums!

Welcome to Controlbooth.com
--The offical Welcome Wagon (part 2)


----------

